# "Face-Mount" - Is there a standard hole pattern?



## joe_m (Jul 5, 2012)

I killed a woodworking lathe yesterday. The company is in England and their website is set up to make it impossible to email them for support from the US and I'm too cheap to call them long distance.
I asked for help in a woodworking forum, no replies yet and it's not looking good. So I come begging for help. 

The motor was a 1/3hp capacitor start induction run and it was face-mounted to a bracket on the lathe via four bolts in a square pattern. Surplus Center has some motors they say are face-mounted, but don't show how they are mounted. So my question is: For a face-mounted motor - is there a standard hole pattern on the end of the motor? For example, my broken motor has a diameter of about 6" and the bracket is four bolts 2.5" apart. If I buy a face-mounted motor site unseen will it come with four holes in the shaft end, in a square pattern, 2.5" from each other? 

thanks
Joe


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 5, 2012)

You'll need to establish which standard pattern the one you have is. Here is a chart with dimensions to help figure it out. There are many different sizes.

http://www.grainger.com/tps/motors_nema_motor_dimensional_chart.pdf


----------



## joe_m (Jul 5, 2012)

Tony Wells said:


> You'll need to establish which standard pattern the one you have is. Here is a chart with dimensions to help figure it out. There are many different sizes.
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/tps/motors_nema_motor_dimensional_chart.pdf



 Thanks for the link - that's exactly the info I needed. I've got the motor sitting by the desk, I guess I need to start measuring. Hopefully it will be some size that's readily available in the US.

thanks again
Joe


----------



## rickard (Jul 5, 2012)

Joe, There are a few Standards out there, NEMA being one of them. The Real Problem is What size do you have, and What size are you looking at buying. Then there is the problem of Shaft Size, is the shaft the same size on both motors? Then the real big Problem, being a British Lathe, I'd guess it's Motor Shaft is a weird GOFFY Micky Meters size, and is that motor Shaft Imperial Sized? 13 Micky meter's is almost 1/2  inch but not almost enough for a 5 pound pulley spinning 20,000 RPM. other than that the bolt pattern is the easy part to make an adapter Plate for


----------



## xalky (Jul 5, 2012)

If there's a name plate on the motor look to see if theres a Nema frame # on it. Then cross reference that to the chart and your measurements just to be sure. Grainger also has charts and probably have the exact motor for it but shop around. Once you have the nema # and HP, it'll be easier to find a bargain online.


----------



## joe_m (Jul 5, 2012)

It's probably metric - the company (Record) is in the UK as is the motor's maker (brook crompton). Of course I cant find the motor on their website either. I'm going through the dataplate bit by bit but nothing's coming up on google.  If I don't find a replacement for under $100 then I'll throw it in the shed (otherwise known as the island of misfit tools) with the other rejects and I'll keep an eye out for something from an american company. Maybe someday next year I'll take a trip to Tucson and see if anyone there can fix it.
It's a nice lathe and it's got sentimental value - my first decent power tool, I bought it while in the Army because it was the one thing small enough for me to take from post to post. But I've got another woodworking lathe, and a metal lathe, so it's not a top priority in the budget.


----------



## xalky (Jul 6, 2012)

What about making an adaptor plate or just redrilling your mount to accept a different motor. I'm not sure how your lathe is setup, so I'm just throwing stuff out there.

Marcel


----------

